# [SOLVED] naruszenie ochrony pamięci

## szpil

Witam

Wczoraj nagle pojawił się problem z midnight commanderem. Pod rootem, gdy chcę uruchomić mc dostaję właśnie "Naruszenie ochrony pamięci". Pod zwykłym użytkownikiem jest ok, mc działa bez zarzutów.

Proszę o pomoc

DziękujęLast edited by szpil on Fri May 09, 2008 2:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lordvader20

Witam, mam podobny problem. Jednak u mnie sam mc, i mcview dziala, tylko mcedit powoduje "Naruszenie ochrony pamięci". Nie ma znaczenia czy pod rootem czy pod zwykłym użytkownikiem. W dmesgu wygląda to tak:

```
mcedit[27744]: segfault at 80c6e4d ip b7cdad94 sp bfe114a0 error 7 in libc-2.7.so[b7c6e000+12e000]

```

Probowalem przekompilowywać zarówno mc jak i glibc jednak bez zadnego skutku. Moje emerge --info:

```
nexus ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.5_rc7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.25-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 08 May 2008 08:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -pipe -O2 -msse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -pipe -O2 -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acl acpi alsa arts cairo cdr cli dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode ffmpeg firefox gif gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde ldap lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl pam pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support quicktime readline sdl spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd threads tiff truetype vcd vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf x264 x86 xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Poe

moze ostatnio byl jakis update mc?

sprawdzcie poprzednia wersje, a potem wroccie do najswiezszej. moze pomoze.

----------

## BeteNoire

Był update do wersji 4.6.2_pre1, jednak... u mnie działa :]

----------

## lordvader20

 *Poe wrote:*   

> moze ostatnio byl jakis update mc?
> 
> sprawdzcie poprzednia wersje, a potem wroccie do najswiezszej. moze pomoze.

 Sprobuje jak wroce ze szkoly, i jakby co to edytne posta.

pozdrawiam.

//edit: pomogło emerge =app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4. dziekuje za pomoc, pozdrawiam.

----------

## szpil

Również pomogło.

Dzięki wielkie

----------

## BeteNoire

Z jakimi USE mieliście tego nowego MCeta?

----------

## szpil

Nowy mc  

```
app-misc/mc-4.6.2_pre1 [4.6.1-r4] USE="X gpm nls samba -unicode"
```

stary

```
app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4  USE="7zip X gpm ncurses nls samba slang -unicode"
```

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Był update do wersji 4.6.2_pre1, jednak... u mnie działa :]

 

U mnie też działał do wczoraj. Myślę że powodem tego było przekompilowanie ncurses. Tak kojarzę że mogło to być tego efektem.

Przekompilowałem ncurses z powodu niedziałającego ekg2. Tzn działa ale tylko w xterm. W aterm, rxvt, urxvt działa ale brak jakiejkolwiek reakcji z klawiatury. Pisałem kiedyś posta w tym temacie 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-689521.html

----------

